# Plumbing Insp. passed this...



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Was called in by a realtor friend to find a leak and address a couple of concerns the HO had re: shoddy plumbing. Im not the original plumber (for the record) and the job was permitted and inspected.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DIZ said:


> Was called in by a realtor friend to find a leak and address a couple of concerns the HO had re: shoddy plumbing. Im not the original plumber (for the record) and the job was permitted and inspected.


Nice install DIZ...

Good work! :jester:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice! There's a few things going on there, even for California.:whistling2:








Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks good from my house... :laughing:

18" of copper off the water heater... Close!
Expansion Tank.... Check!

Whats the problem? :laughing:


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

*What the F%^%!*

Nice work! Needs some straps


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Doesn't the exspansion tank go on the cold side and the hammer arrestor go on the hot?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

3KP said:


> Doesn't the exspansion tank go on the cold side and the hammer arrestor go on the hot?


More like yup and why would a hammer arrestor even go there at all.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Code says you got to have a hammer arrestor within 12 inches of expansion tank.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*whare is teh shut off valve*

where is the shut off valve for the water heater??

is it out of the picture somewhere???


why is the expansion tank on the hot side and 
their is a ton of stress on the 1/2 copper elbow 
holding up that exansion tank..... I give it another year 
before it snaps off
.

who in their right mind puts a hammer arrester on a 
water heater ?? 


thats a nice pex job too... 
you can hang your wet socks and under
wear on those like clothes lines......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Code says you got to have a hammer arrestor within 12 inches of expansion tank.


Really? What purpose does it serve? :blink:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

What makes no F-ing sense is the same person who ran the pex, STILL has to sweat/use copper piping and fittings. 

Would it kill you to just keep copper in the entire equation? That's where this trade is getting slaughtered by the very plumbers who work in this trade. 


That picture is disrespectful...


and if I was a GC or homeowner, the plumber is getting maybe $50 for that garbage install.


----------



## Mags (Mar 11, 2011)

3/4" T , plug, bushing. Looks like he used what ever fell on the floor of the truck. We require Vacum relief valves on the cold side here in MA.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Code says you got to have a hammer arrestor within 12 inches of expansion tank.


Which section?

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

2003 IPC 604.9 which is ours says IAW Manufacturers Instructions where quick closing valves are used...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i can close a ball valve quick


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> 2003 IPC 604.9 which is ours says IAW Manufacturers Instructions where quick closing valves are used...


LOL-I was referring to the arrestor within 12" of the expansion tank.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> LOL-I was referring to the arrestor within 12" of the expansion tank.
> 
> Mark


Right, that's what I'm having trouble finding...

I see that, and the installation instructions for Sioux Chief Hammer Arresters saying within 6' of the valve, although I personally like to get them much closer than that.

But nothing about next to an expansion tank.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

where is the disconnect or does it have a breaker lock? breid.............:rockon:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Right, that's what I'm having trouble finding...
> 
> I see that, and the installation instructions for Sioux Chief Hammer Arresters saying within 6' of the valve, although I personally like to get them much closer than that.
> 
> But nothing about next to an expansion tank.


The expansion tank by design can absorb some hammer but we all have different Codes we go by. I looked in the Longview amendments and didn't see it though.

Mark


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

In my neck O the woods there is no requirement for hammer arrestors or expansions tanks, except for one small city where they install check valves on main line. 

Might have to brush up on my code book, don't recall anything about expansion tanks. What say the other Indiana plumbers?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> The expansion tank by design can absorb some hammer but we all have different Codes we go by.


I agree! Although an expansion tank is not a hammer arrester by any means it can certainly absorb the hammer with its air bladder.

Thats why I was questioning it. The logic in my mind doesn't support the requirement but call me interested in it...

I'm ready to learn anything about plumbing except using Silicone RTV on basket strainers....:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I was joking isn't an expansion tank pretty much a big ole hammer arrestor


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Indie said:


> In my neck O the woods there is no requirement for hammer arrestors or expansions tanks, except for one small city where they install check valves on main line.
> 
> Might have to brush up on my code book, don't recall anything about expansion tanks. What say the other Indiana plumbers?


If the street pressure is under 100 psi and we use a regulator with a bypass, we don't need expansion tank either. That of course assumes there are no check-valves between the heater and the street.

Mark


----------



## Duall Damage (Apr 3, 2011)

Who the hell was the inspector? I know that California is broke and the budget cuts are numerous but having the receptionist performing the inspections is really reaching here.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> the plumber is getting maybe $50 for that garbage install.


I think the *plumber* should pay 50 bucks to the guy who has to undo his crap work. He should also wear a sandwich board that reads *I AM A HACK!*


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> where is the disconnect or does it have a breaker lock? breid.............:rockon:


Going back monday to change it all, will let you know then.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DIZ said:


> I AM A HACK!


Sent from my iPhone using Fun with quotations...

:jester:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm UPC code here and just passed inspection with an expansion tank 100 gal. and no arrestor installed. Doesn't the expansion tank only apply if a check valve is in place? And I don't see one in that pic. Gonna look again.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

T&P is illegal also. By UPC anyways.


----------



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

I really don't get the reason for the hammer arrestor in this application, no valves, 1/2 piping, no workmanship at all. It seems like this is normal in southern states, at least the places I have seen on trips down south. Yes I realize this was take in Victoria/Vancouver.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Mags said:


> 3/4" T , plug, bushing. Looks like he used what ever fell on the floor of the truck. cold sidWe require Vacum relief valves on the e here in MA.


Really even on top feed water heaters.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

DIZ said:


> Was called in by a realtor friend to find a leak and address a couple of concerns the HO had re: shoddy plumbing. Im not the original plumber (for the record) and the job was permitted and inspected.


Don't we have to have heat rated pipe for the t&P here in BC? Not to mention shut off valves? EXP tanks are starting to berequired if theres an RP or DCVA on the water service and whoever put the hammer arrester in musta thought it was a vacuum relief valve. Other than that, pretty crappy work!


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

What was the population of the town or city where this was inspected? Some smaller communities and suburbs around here use what I call "All-in-Ones" They look at it all but only know one thing Nothing! Too bad they wasted a good tank, and shock arrestor for nothing. No 18" off off tank before pex no strapping or supports wonder what they charged to put that in:laughing:


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> Don't we have to have heat rated pipe for the t&P here in BC?


requirements here for blow off tube are: same ID as T&P, no fittings for directional change, and an air gap if penetrating floor drain. Never heard of heat rated rules, but now I will have to ask.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

*all fixed.*

all better now.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I had to install 3 20 gal heaters in the ceiling of a dr's office. The detail on the plan showed a #7 dual check a zurn hammer arrestor and an expansion tank on each heater. It was quite stupid but since it was a commercial job it had to be done the way the plan showed.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I will never understand why some of you guys dont use unions next to appliances, valves, and threaded connections.

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I will never understand why some of you guys dont use unions next to appliances, valves, and threaded connections.
> 
> Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


Unions on ALL water heaters, every time.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

DIZ said:


> all better now.


 love to see some one else who installs expansion tanks downward, alot drier to swap out when the time comes:thumbup:


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I will never understand why some of you guys dont use unions next to appliances, valves, and threaded connections.
> 
> Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


 IMO unions just add another spot for possible failure but are handy on the right application , as far as unions on hwt with tanks switchin between top to bottom feeds i think its a waste of time +money


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Unions on ALL water heaters, every time.


UNION FOR LIFE!!! :jester:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> UNION FOR LIFE!!! :jester:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Your PM quota is full and wont let me PM you until you delete some messages.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Mags said:


> 3/4" T , plug, bushing. Looks like he used what ever fell on the floor of the truck. We require Vacum relief valves on the cold side here in MA.


 Ok clue me in why the vaccuum relief valve on cold side? Never had to do that here in MO. I know alot of states and cities have differant rules. one local city made us put a hammer arresstor on both hot and cold side of heater.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

xyleman said:


> love to see some one else who installs expansion tanks downward, alot drier to swap out when the time comes:thumbup:


It's an island ting mon!


----------



## VanCityPlumber (Dec 11, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that picture. It is to code.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Your PM quota is full and wont let me PM you until you delete some messages.


Done

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mssp said:


> Ok clue me in why the vaccuum relief valve on cold side? Never had to do that here in MO. I know alot of states and cities have differant rules. one local city made us put a hammer arresstor on both hot and cold side of heater.


It's code in Massachusetts....

It's also code that homeowners can't DIY plumb there... :thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> T&P is illegal also. By UPC anyways.


Why?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> I will never understand why some of you guys dont use unions next to appliances, valves, and threaded connections.
> 
> Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


Learn to expand your mind to the residental world, we live in houses you know. Is it that hard to cut copper water lines?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Makes it too easy for the handyhack. 

I solder them all.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I didn't see anyone mention 1/2 in and out of the heater??? What's that all about?


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I didn't see anyone mention 1/2 in and out of the heater??? What's that all about?


 ???


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

You run an entire house of a 1/2" supply? That would never fly here. You can only have 2 wsfu's on a 1/2" hot line here.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> You run an entire house of a 1/2" supply? That would never fly here. You can only have 2 wsfu's on a 1/2" hot line here.


 i'm going out on a limb and saying that is probably an older home and around here 1/2 rough were very normal as for today 3/4 would be the norm.my home is all 1/2 no complaints here


----------

